# Fotos animieren



## bigthing (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo erstmal.
Sorry diese dumme Frage, aber ich bin absuluter Newbie.
Wie mache ich sowas aus einem normalen Foto.
Oder besser wäre noch ein Hund soll mit der Zunge hächeln oder so irgenwas.
Ist das als Anfänger hinzubekommen?

lg Franz


----------



## Consti (2. Juli 2004)

Mache in PS für jede Einstellung - also Zunge raus, Auge auf, etc. ein BIld auf einer neuen Ebene und übergib das Bild dann an IR.
Dort kannst du dann mittels einigen sehr Hilfreichen Tools, eine Gif-Animation erstellen. Näheres steht im Handbuch (da dieses wirklcih "Grundlagen" sind, möchte ich nicht näher drauf eingehen).

Wichtig ist:

Du musst, die Animation als Gif Speichern - das Problem ist dabei nur, dass Gif Maximal 256 Farben speichern kann. Bei Grossen Photos (1024x768, ..) sieht man dann unschöne Farbflecken. Bei einem kleinen Bild, so wie dein Beispiel, fällt es allerdings nich besonders auf.

Deshalb ist es relativ schwer, eine "gute" Animation mit Gif zu machen - würde dir da RAten, besser Flash zu nehmen, wenn die Bilder grösser werden sollen!


----------



## bigthing (2. Juli 2004)

hmmmm
das mit den versch. Ebene hab ich jetzt schon raus.
Nur was mir unklar ist, wie mache ich in der zB. nächsten Ebene das Auge auf? Damit es dann zwinkert.


----------



## Consti (2. Juli 2004)

Achso, ich dachte du wolltest wissen, wie die Technik geht.
mmh, denke, dass du da einfach ein wenig ausprobieren musst Vielleicht helfen die Bilder, wennd u bei Google suchst, auf dem du das Auge eines Offenen Hundes siehst - das kopierst du dann notfalls und gleichst es an, oder du malst im Bild anders.
Denke also, dass du dir am besten Referenzbilder suchst, von denen du abguckst, bzw. von denen du die Augen kopierst
!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2004)

Du musst mit zwei *verschiedenen* Fotos arbeiten:


offenes Auge
geschlossenes Auge

Anders wird/würde man den Unterschied auf jeden Fall sehen....


----------



## bigthing (2. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Tipps.
Bin mal gespannt ob ichs hinbekomme.

lg Franz


----------



## PEZ (2. Juli 2004)

@consti.
Meinst du dann die Fotos in Flash reinholen? Ist das Flackern dann weg? Oder meinst du normale Flash animationen. Würd mich mal interessieren.

Gruß Pez.


@ bigthing 

 Hast du das "Zeitleisten"feld schon entdeckt?
Du kannst hier pro Frame angeben welche Ebenen zusehen sein sollen und wie lange.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Juli 2004)

Ich hab das Bild bei google gefunden, die Zunge mit dem Lasso kopiert und die Zunge im Bild gelöscht und gefärbt. Dann habe ich die Ebene kopiert und die freigestellte Zunge eingefügt, in dem anderen Bild ebenso - allerdings habe ich da die zunge etwas verkleinert.

Arbeitsaufwand - keine 2 Minuten.


----------



## DarkManX (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
kann man eigentlich diese animierten Gifs im PS erstellen oder braucht man ein extra Programm? Ich will ein paar Banner machen und weiss nicht weiter.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Juli 2004)

Weiterhelfen dürfte aber ImageReady, von Adobe, dass normalerweise mit Photoshop installiert wird. Flexibler dürfte aber Flash sein. Dafür brauchst du dann aber auch ein anderes Programm.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Juli 2004)

Theoretisch braucht man keine 2 Fotos (Auge auf | Auge zu), man kann´s ja auch so machen wie ich...indem man halt das Ausgangsbild etwas verändert.

Bsp: Mein Avatar

Insgesamt habe ich 2 Ebenen (Originalbild & mit dem Kopierstempel und Wischfinger bearbeitetes Originalbild) , öffne diese mit Image Ready, erstelle Frames aus den Ebenen, stelle das Zeitintervall ein (0,2 | 0,2 weils nicht so schön gearbeitet ist) und ich habe das fertige gif


----------



## PEZ (2. Juli 2004)

@radde 
wieso ist flash da flexibler?

edit:
oh achso... die antwort bezieht sich nicht mehr auf animationen, sondern auf banner....
alles klar... frage hat sich erübrigt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Flash bietet die Möglichkeit mit weit höherer Bildfrequenz Animationen zu erstellen,
die aus gemischtem Inhalt (Bitmaps/Vektorobjekten) bestehen. Dabei können
Objekte ohne viel zusätzlichen Speicherbedarf beliebig oft instanziert werden.
Die Filmsteuerung ist dynamisch und ggf. interaktiv (Stichwort: ActionScript).

Zur Anzeige wird allerdings das gleichnamige PlugIn benötigt.
Bei Interesse einfach mal im Flashforum vorbeischauen.  

Gruß


----------

